# Stereo Integrity M3



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Guys, I was just on SI Facebook and saw these little gems. Anyone seen this?


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

I think there’s a youtube video of them playing as well. There are on preorder sale right now.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice! Reminds me quite a bit of my little Eton Symphony 3-400/A8/25MG, but with copper anodized cones and no rear pole vents.

For car audio use, I wish that the outer flange on both my Eton's and these S.I. M3 drivers were a bit more compact or streamlined, somewhat like the mounting flange on the Audiofrog GB25 & GB40. That little bit can make a difference whether a particular speaker is a "go" or a "no-go" for a particular mounting location.

Looks good on paper. Interested to hear them.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

bbfoto said:


> For car audio use, I wish that the outer flange on both my Eton's and these S.I. M3 drivers were a bit more compact or streamlined, somewhat like the mounting flange on the Audiofrog GB25 & GB40. That little bit can make a difference whether a particular speaker is a "go" or a "no-go" for a particular mounting location.


One of the very reasons I chose the Morel flangeless 4in mid... no other 4" could be found with such a small overall O.D. & that it exactly what was needed to _just_ fit my application.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

bbfoto said:


> Nice! Reminds me quite a bit of my little Eton Symphony 3-400/A8/25MG, but with copper anodized cones and no rear pole vents.
> 
> For car audio use, I wish that the outer flange on both my Eton's and these S.I. M3 drivers were a bit more compact or streamlined, somewhat like the mounting flange on the Audiofrog GB25 & GB40. That little bit can make a difference whether a particular speaker is a "go" or a "no-go" for a particular mounting location.
> 
> Looks good on paper. Interested to hear them.


Agreed, had those mids once.. Sold them and wish i held on to them just to have them lol. Everything about them just screams quality... sound beautiful too. Shortly after selling, madisound finally ran out of stock .


Intrigued by the SI m3, not that i'll ever swap out my c3cx.  

Looking forward to reviews.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Saw and held one of these at the show in Hickory last Saturday. They look like some serious fun. Good job Nick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Mounted in the dash of my 370z firing up into windshield, running off a Zapco st4sq, so they are seeing 65 Watts off the amp, they are replacing a set of Dayton rs75-4's. They are broken in, and sounding pretty sweet. They do everything you would expect from a good quality mid-range speaker. I have played with crossovers, and slopes, from 315 to 700hz, and settled on 500hz to 4000hz in my particular setup, and midbass/tweeter pairing with a 24db slope on each end.
They sound effortless, and natural, and handle the power well, even at crazy loud volumes.
Fantastic price point on a fine mid-range. I think I'll buy a set for my pickup (which is a 2 way setup) and throw them in some dash pods.
Did I mention how sexy they look? Lol


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

RRizz said:


> they are replacing a set of Dayton rs75-4's.


How much of an improvement over the RS75? Other than the flange, is the mounting depth much the same? I have RS75 in my kicks and can't fit a whole lot else without essentially making new ones. Curious how these compare to the RS75 in both sound and size.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

The SI is slightly deeper than the Dayton. A little over 1/4" I'd say.
As for sound, tough to say because I've changed crossover points and tweaked the tune since adding, but I think the SI likes lower frequencies more than the Dayton. Just a little more "laid back" and mellow. With the Dayton at good power, they seemed to force male voices out, with the SI, they just flow naturally.... Make sense?


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

By the way, I really liked the Dayton's.... Im running them in my pickup, and have 2 extra sets in the garage ('cause ya never know) lol


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

RRizz said:


> The SI is slightly deeper than the Dayton. A little over 1/4" I'd say.
> As for sound, tough to say because I've changed crossover points and tweaked the tune since adding, but I think the SI likes lower frequencies more than the Dayton. Just a little more "laid back" and mellow. With the Dayton at good power, they seemed to force male voices out, with the SI, they just flow naturally.... Make sense?


Yep, makes perfect sense, thanks. 1/4" deeper might mean they will fit without any real modifications to the mounting location. No rush to swap out the RS75, for the price they are a great little speaker, but if one of them dies for any reason and I decide to switch things around, these look like a good candidate.


----------



## Bridgehl4 (May 13, 2013)

Has anyone here received your order of this Stereo Integrity M3 yet?

I pre-ordered this on July 12 and have not yet received anything even an email.

Emailed to [email protected] on Oct 04, no reply received. 

Emailed to [email protected] on Oct 06, got reply on Oct 18 saying no aluminum cases available now for the speakers.

Emailed to [email protected] on the same day asking when they can send the order, waiting for the reply!!!

Are they too busy to reply my email?


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Ordered mine May 19th (order 2604). Just got them a week and a half ago. So there starting to come out. Only a matter of time for you.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

500Hz to 3kHz? Seems rather limiting.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

My guess is that he designed these as the perfect bridge to do a 3 way with with TM65mkII or mkI drivers and the M25 tweeters. With that setup this midrange seems perfectly designed to relieve strain on the TM65mkII or MkI reaching up and the M25 reaching low.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Bridgehl4 said:


> Has anyone here received your order of this Stereo Integrity M3 yet?
> 
> I pre-ordered this on July 12 and have not yet received anything even an email.
> 
> ...


We sent out a group email twice about the aluminum cases a few weeks ago. We apologize if you did not receive it as we may have mis-spelled your email address or our email might have been caught by an email filter and missed your inbox. 

We didn't say that there will not ever be any aluminum cases for the drivers. We did say, however, that our aluminum case supplier is behind at the moment and if you wish to wait for the nice cases it will be a few weeks to a month for the cases to be available. It is fine if you choose to wait for the nice cases. It is also fine if you want your mids shipped now with the factory cardboard outside packing and foam internal packing. 

Yes we are very busy building subwoofers at the moment and it may take us some time to reply to your email(s). Re-sending your email and/or calling us during normal business hours (Eastern Standard Time) usually facilitates a quicker response. 

Thanks for posting in this thread. Please give us a call and/or re-send your email. Unfortunately we can't see order numbers, actual names, etc, from screen names here on DIYMA. Thanks.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> 500Hz to 3kHz? Seems rather limiting.





Bnlcmbcar said:


> My guess is that he designed these as the perfect bridge to do a 3 way with with TM65mkII or mkI drivers and the M25 tweeters. With that setup this midrange seems perfectly designed to relieve strain on the TM65mkII or MkI reaching up and the M25 reaching low.


Bnlbmbcar is correct - our midrange was designed to work as the perfect bridge to do a 3-way setup with our TM65 mkII/mkIII and our M25 tweeters. If you would like to extort the upper and lower bandwidth of the M3 you can throw it in a bookshelf bass reflex enclosure of 0.2 ft^3 and end up with an on-axis bandwidth of 62 Hz to 20,000 Hz. Not limiting at all from a single 3.5" loudspeaker.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> My guess is that he designed these as the perfect bridge to do a 3 way with with TM65mkII or mkI drivers and the M25 tweeters. With that setup this midrange seems perfectly designed to relieve strain on the TM65mkII or MkI reaching up and the M25 reaching low.


So, you are saying they were designed to be the perfect bridge for a 3-way, only active system (no passive available), where the midbass is the TM6MKI (or II) and the tweeter is a M25, but not furnished with grills or aesthetics that go with either speaker? I honestly don't get it.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Niebur3 said:


> So, you are saying they were designed to be the perfect bridge for a 3-way, only active system (no passive available), where the midbass is the TM6MKI (or II) and the tweeter is a M25, but not furnished with grills or aesthetics that go with either speaker? I honestly don't get it.


Not sure what’s confusing. The 3 drivers perfectly complement each other.

What range do you play your midrange?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> So, you are saying they were designed to be the perfect bridge for a 3-way, only active system (no passive available), where the midbass is the TM6MKI (or II) and the tweeter is a M25, but not furnished with grills or aesthetics that go with either speaker? I honestly don't get it.


Yes our speakers (not subwoofers) are designed for active use (no passive networks available). Our TM65's are not available with grilles [a 'grill' is something you cook with]. We could have used an all black cone on the M3 that would have "matched" the previous poly cone TM65 mkII midbass and current silk domed M25 tweeter but it would not have matched the new TM65 mkIII carbon fiber midbass. The TM65 mkIII was already in development when we decided on another cone treatment for the M3 midrange and we chose to focus on sonic performance over having our top 3 active loudspeakers have the exact same diaphragm material and/or diaphragm color. 99.9% of our customers put the drivers behind a grille. But we can have a few pairs of custom M3's finished in your choice of anodized color. Send us an email and we will get you a quote.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Apologize for spelling "grills" incorrectly. You got me. Great job! 

I was just honestly surprised by the limited passband from a "midrange". To each their own. I mean, the GB25 plays from 200Hz to 12kHz and is much smaller and comes with "grilles".

They do look nice though and it is good to know that they could be finished in a different color. I'm sure they sound good also.


----------



## Bridgehl4 (May 13, 2013)

Got email from Nick. It seems that I cannot wait for the nice aluminum case.
Please ship the drivers ASAP with factory packing.
FYI, My order no. is # 2691.

Many thanks,




Electrodynamic said:


> We sent out a group email twice about the aluminum cases a few weeks ago. We apologize if you did not receive it as we may have mis-spelled your email address or our email might have been caught by an email filter and missed your inbox.
> 
> We didn't say that there will not ever be any aluminum cases for the drivers. We did say, however, that our aluminum case supplier is behind at the moment and if you wish to wait for the nice cases it will be a few weeks to a month for the cases to be available. It is fine if you choose to wait for the nice cases. It is also fine if you want your mids shipped now with the factory cardboard outside packing and foam internal packing.
> 
> ...


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Niebur3 said:


> I mean, the GB25 plays from 200Hz to 12kHz and is much smaller and comes with "grilles".


I have the GB25 and it is a very nice speaker but they are different product offerings. Audiofrog has differentiated themselves by offering very nice installation accessories with quality speakers but it comes at a cost since the speakers are $150 more. You obviously want the grilles but other consumers might not want to pay for something they won’t use. Consumers win with quality products at different price points and with different offerings.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

I have the three way nick is describing in my 4 runner and the tm 65 are behind the door panel but I have the m3 mounted without a grill on the door. I have received many compliments about them as they are unusual and different. Also I have my band pass from 400 to 4000 and without any eq the 3 way sounds awesome. I need to get a tune on them but installing the m3 into the mix changed everything. Smooth and effortless. 
I guess I don’t understand the issue about the bandpass abilities. I would say that vast majority of 6.5 play above 500 and a lot of tweets will play down to 4000. If not, get a different speaker. Seems pretty arbitrary and just something to fuss about. Also if you need a grill go to parts express and buy some for $2.00 a piece. I would rather not have to pay for something I’m not going to use. When you get them and install them you will really enjoy them. Let them play for a while then put a tune on them. They are smooth without any eq. I have each one on a channel of my alpine pdx-v9 rated at 129 watts per channel and they are fine.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Bridgehl4 said:


> Got email from Nick. It seems that I cannot wait for the nice aluminum case.
> Please ship the drivers ASAP with factory packing.
> FYI, My order no. is # 2691.
> 
> Many thanks,


Thanks for posting this. I haven't recieved an email nor seen anything like this posted on the fb page. 0 answer to any of the 3 emails I've sent.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> Apologize for spelling "grills" incorrectly. You got me. Great job!
> 
> *I was just honestly surprised by the limited passband from a "midrange". To each their own. I mean, the GB25 plays from 200Hz to 12kHz and is much smaller and comes with "grilles".*
> 
> They do look nice though and it is good to know that they could be finished in a different color. I'm sure they sound good also.


No problem. I can see the confusion or differences between how we specifically rate our drivers compared to the extreme limits of other maanufacturers. While our M3 is listed as a midrange and we recommend it for the bandwidth of a midrange it can be played quite lower and higher than what we recommend. If we take the same criteria for bandwidth of 1/2 octave above FS and the first +5 dB rise on the top end we would end up with recommending our M3's bandwidth of 140 Hz to 16,000 Hz in free-air on-axis. Using a very small vented enclosure you can end up with an on-axis bandwidth of 62 Hz to 20,000 Hz +/- 5 dB.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

PorkCereal said:


> Thanks for posting this. I haven't recieved an email nor seen anything like this posted on the fb page. 0 answer to any of the 3 emails I've sent.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


His email was responded to this morning and he replied to his email that afternoon and he has had his drivers shipped to him this afternoon. He is in a different country so he can not call during normal business hours. We have checked our emails across all filters and do not see any newer emails regarding the midranges. Please call us tomorrow during normal business hours and you will receive more than 0 answers.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> His email was responded to this morning and he replied to his email that afternoon and he has had his drivers shipped to him this afternoon. He is in a different country so he can not call during normal business hours. We have checked our emails across all filters and do not see any newer emails regarding the midranges. Please call us tomorrow during normal business hours and you will receive more than 0 answers.


Mass is kinda a different country compared to SC.:laugh: 
Emails were located and promptly responded to once the issue was identified. All is good, things happen. I know you guys had issues with the hurricane and the building.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

PorkCereal said:


> Mass is kinda a different country compared to SC.:laugh:
> Emails were located and promptly responded to once the issue was identified. All is good, things happen. I know you guys had issues with the hurricane and the building.


The customer we were referring to is located in South America but the shipping address is in Georgia to a forwarding agent. Quite different than SC.


----------



## MAIDEN69 (Jun 23, 2014)

Electrodynamic said:


> We sent out a group email twice about the aluminum cases a few weeks ago.


Not sure if I am on the email list, yet to receive anything. I had purchased the M3s & TM65s and a few days later, went ahead and ordered the M25s.
Hopefully I can find the order #s!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I also don't see the issue with the recommended bandwidth or lack of grilles. My gb25's are playing from 800-4000 because that's their "happy zone" in my dash locations and all the extra stuff is sitting here unused. Love the gb25's so far even without a real tune yet but if I thought the m3's would fit I'd give them a try too.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> We sent out a group email twice about the aluminum cases a few weeks ago. *We apologize if you did not receive it as we may have mis-spelled your email address or our email might have been caught by an email filter and missed your inbox. *
> 
> We didn't say that there will not ever be any aluminum cases for the drivers. We did say, however, that our aluminum case supplier is behind at the moment and if you wish to wait for the nice cases it will be a few weeks to a month for the cases to be available. It is fine if you choose to wait for the nice cases. It is also fine if you want your mids shipped now with the factory cardboard outside packing and foam internal packing.
> 
> ...





MAIDEN69 said:


> Not sure if I am on the email list, yet to receive anything. I had purchased the M3s & TM65s and a few days later, went ahead and ordered the M25s.
> Hopefully I can find the order #s!!!!


You don't absolutely need your order number. But simply call us or email us as noted in bold above.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

I can't wait to get these playing. Dads truck sounded amazing and they were run off the 140x2 Audison 5.1k in a .05 cuft3 sealed enclosure. Nick tuned it, so I'm not sure where he set the xover points.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m fixin’ to listen to these again in 3 different vehicles in May at my meet! They look fantastic, and I liked the sound in Jason’s Dad’s truck!!! Well done Nick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JoeyC (Apr 10, 2019)

How do these compare to something like legatia l3se or focal kx3? I'm trying to save a few bucks in my budget and not spend $500+ on a midrange to pair with my focal krx2.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

JoeyC said:


> How do these compare to something like legatia l3se or focal kx3? I'm trying to save a few bucks in my budget and not spend $500+ on a midrange to pair with my focal krx2.


I had to scan down our FB page a little bit but here is what a customer of ours (Sean Lian) said about his M3's:

"...believe it or not I have ran hybrid Audio L3v2 and morel cdm88 3.5 dome drivers. I wasn’t a big fan of hybrid, they were very bland to me. The morels sounded much better than the HAT due to them being a dome driver but the M3’s just have a more of a full and natural sound that I was looking for."


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine came in the mail today. A little bit different


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

What are those??

How do they spec different from the former model?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> What are those??
> 
> How do they spec different from the former model?


Just a custom paint job.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice! Looking good. 

I thought it was a different material or prototype or something!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

They look great!


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

I gotta say,these do look nice and are a very strong contender for a 3-way I may be doing in the near future.

I've got the TM65 II's in a 2-way and have been nothing short of amazed at how good they sound.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Who needs subs?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

1FinalInstall said:


> They look great!


Better in person!

They match the V2's now. It's just a shame I couldn't find a way to show off the cool looking copper color in my install.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Nick,will these play down to 250hz? I know the recommendation is 500 but I need something that will be ok at 250.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

JH1973 said:


> Nick,will these play down to 250hz? I know the recommendation is 500 but I need something that will be ok at 250.


They can definitely play that low but it depends on how loud and how much power you plan to use. If very loud and/or quite a bit of power, you’ll want to cross a little higher and let a midbass handle the midbass frequencies.

Which brings up the question, what’s the difference between 250 and 500? You’ll need a midbass to handle down to ~80 anyway so why can’t it play a little higher, which would still be out of the beaming range of an 8 or 6.5 midbass?


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

dgage said:


> JH1973 said:
> 
> 
> > Nick,will these play down to 250hz? I know the recommendation is 500 but I need something that will be ok at 250.
> ...


I'll be throwing 100w at em


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Has anyone run these sealed or use a speaker pod? If so what volume size did you settle on?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> Has anyone run these sealed or use a speaker pod? If so what volume size did you settle on?


Yes. 0.01 ft^3 with 300 watts HP at 400 Hz, LP at 4,000 Hz.


----------



## MAIDEN69 (Jun 23, 2014)

Electrodynamic said:


> Yes. 0.01 ft^3 with 300 watts HP at 400 Hz, LP at 4,000 Hz.


Think I'm in the same boat Nick. I have the Valicar 110mm pods for my M3s and think he said they are 0.4L. 

With the full SI 3way, should the M25s then be set to HP 4000hz as well?
And the TM65 MKIII's HP 70hz/LP 400hz? What about crossover type and slope? LR 12db, 18db, 24db? What would you suggest?

As far as a 2way goes with the TM65's, planning on 70hz to 3500hz. Not using your tweeters in this build as I have several pairs of unused Kicker Resolution silk domes that I really liked back in the day. So want to use them. In a 2way, would I use the same crossover slope as in a 3way? 
Thanks, Randy. Looking forward to receiving that second pair of TM65s!


----------

